# Hi from On, Canada



## Jasmine (Feb 4, 2007)

Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi to everyone. This seems like a really good site for information and I'm sure I'll have alot of questions seeing as I've never had any cats before.  As you can tell my name is Jasmine and my family just adopted two cats this weekend. We went in thinking we were only going to get one, but there were two that were too cute to chose from. Spencer is a male and is 9 months old and Beans in a female and is 5 months old. They won't come home untill next weekend (the adoption agency spays and neuters them first and then they're headed straight from there to get declawed. ) so we can hardly wait to get them home and settled!

-Jasmine


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Jasmine!  You must be thrilled! Would you do your kitties a favor? Please ask Mom to read this article before next week?

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... w&item=002

I hope you enjoy the forums. We'll be happy to help you if you have questions.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

!  Can't wait for pictures. Yeah, some people might suggest to not declaw your cat before reading about it :wink: .


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Jasmine and welcome  



Jasmine said:


> They won't come home untill next weekend (the adoption agency spays and neuters them first and then they're headed straight from there to get declawed. )


Please read the article that Jeanie posted. Declawing a cat should be a last resort -- it's very painful and can cause behavioral problems  

If you do a search of the forum, you'll find many threads on this topic.


----------



## Jasmine (Feb 4, 2007)

Declawing in my opinion is cruel too and trust me I wouldn't do it if there was any way to convince my parents not to. Both my parents have read the risks of declawing and problems associated with it, but we've just re decorated and bought all new furniture recently and my parents are afraid of it getting ruined, so no declawing means no cat. But when I thought about it, I think that since we're adopting, I'd rather save a cats life than leave it with claws in the shelter to be euthanized. Thanks for the information though.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How about adopting a kitty from the shelter that has already been declawed? This way you're still saving a kitty, but not putting another one through the pain of the procedure.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good idea! So are soft claws! Just make sure your adopted kitty doesn't bite. Sometimes declawed cats do. But adopting one is a great idea; they don't all bite!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Jasmine


----------

